# Schlauchboot-Einsteiger



## Andre 1965 (14. November 2004)

Wer kann mich beraten?


Möchte mir ein Schlauchboot mit AB zulegen!

Möchte es mit dem Auto transportieren können.
Ich möchte es alleine zu Wasser lassen können.
Wie gross darf es dann sein?
Sollte mit 2 Pers. und Gerät gut ins gleiten kommen.
Möchte zügig einen sicheren Hafen erreichen können.(bin schonmal böse überrascht worden Ostsee/Langeland,Mietboot mit 3 Pers und Gerät,plötzliches Gewitter mit stürmischen Wind,Wellen schräg von hinten mit 5Ps AB,war der Leichtsinn pur).

AB wieviel Ps ratet Ihr mir.

Soll für die Ostsee und Fjordangel tauglich sein und mal ne Spritztur auf dem Rhein!

Wäre für Ratschläge dankbar.

Ps:Habe zwar schon lange den B-Schein(bei BW)gemacht,aber ansonsten Greehorn!!

Mfg Andre


----------



## THD (14. November 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot-Einsteiger*

Hi Andre,
erstmal herzlich willkommen hier !

Aus meiner Sicht sind deine Fragen nicht einfach zu beantworten:
-1.Autotransport, (a)im, (b)auf oder (c)hinterm Auto ?
  zu a) max. ca. 2,5 m lang, da Packmaß sonst für normalen PKW zu groß
  zu b) max. ca. 3 m lang, da sonst zu schwer
  zu c) auf Trailer Größe beliebig, auch gut alleine handlebar
-2. Alleine ins Wasser lassen
  geht nur mit Trailer gut, es gibt auch Slipwagen, aber die brauchen wieder Platz im 
  Auto
- 3. 2 Pers. Gleiter: bis ca. 2,5 m reichen 5 PS, besser 10 PS, für 3 m Boote bis 15 PS (ich glaube so bis 5 PS gibt es Motoren mit eingeb. Tank)
- zum Gleiten: es gibt sog. V-Boden (aufblasbar) Boote, sind besser als Boote mit geradem Boden. 
Zum Innenboden, es gibt folgende Möglichkeiten:
- ohne Boden, du stehst auf dem Gewebe, für Angler nicht zu empfehlen
- Lattenroste, auch nicht zu empfehlen
- Einlegeböden, sind Werksseitig gut groß und schwer, kann man auch nachträglich 
  selberbauen
- Festbodenboote, nicht zusammenfaltbar, nur für Trailer

Einsatz: für den Rhein kannste alles nehmen, für die Ostsee (max. 1 km zum Ufer) ist denke ich für 2 Pers. ein 3 m Boot ausreichen, für den Fjord wäre mir das zu unsicher.

Andre, wie ober geschrieben ist die Sache nicht ganz einfach, meine Vorschläge gehen vom 2,6 m Bötchen mit 4 PS für 1.500 € bis 6 m Festbodenboot mit 80 PS zum Preis eines Mittelklassewagens.

Habe selbst ein 2,4 m Boot mit Einlegeboden, 5 PS, damit fahre ich mal schnell in Schweden auf irgendeinen See (passt zusammengebaut, ohne Luft innen in einen Zafira), auf den Schären war ich auch schon, auf die offene See oder in Gebiete mit Strömung trau ich mich damit aber nicht.

Dein Anspruch und Geldbeutel sind ausschlaggebend.

p.s. In der Werbung gibts für wenig Geld auch Angelboote mit dünnen Folien,
      vergess die, das sind Badeboote, damit kann man höchstens seine    
      Boilies ins Wasser bringen.
Grüße THD


----------



## basswalt (14. November 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot-Einsteiger*

klasse antwort von @THD da ist eigentlich alles erklärt....


----------



## clava (14. November 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot-Einsteiger*

Moin,

ich bin fast 10 Jahre mit dem Schlauchboot auf der Ostsee unterwegs gewesen und kann die Aussagen von THD bestätigen.

Trotzdem mein subjektiver Tipp:

Nimm ein ca. 3,60 langes Boot (alles andere ist für zwei zu klein) mit Luftboden und leichtem V-Kiel, die gibt es heute z.B. von Zodiac oder Bombard in sehr guten Ausführungen. Viele glauben, dass für Angler ein Luftboden nichts taugt, ich habe aber nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und empfinde daher die Gewichtsersparnis als wichtigsten Faktor. So ein Boot kann man leicht allein tragen und aufbauen, hab ich immer so gemacht. Rein in den Kofferaum, ran an die Küste, raus aus dem Koffereum und blasen lassen...Wichtig ist eine elektrische Luftpumpe, die man an die Autobatterie anschliessen kann, sonst pumpt man sich den Wolf.

Als Motor mindestens 8 PS für Fahrt alleine ansonsten, wenn Du oft zu zweit fahren willst, 15 PS, das gibt auch bei Wind etwas mehr Sicherheit.

Blöd ist bei Schlauchbooten nur, dass sie aufgrund des niedrigen Gewichts und wegen des geringenTiefgangs nicht sehr kursstabil sind und bei Wind gern rumdriften. Das nervt beim Schleppen mit mehreren Ruten schon und ist auch in Sachen Sicherheit zu bedenken.

Von der Absauf-Sicherheit sind kleine Schlauchboote gleichgrossen GFK-Booten weit überlegen, meist haben Boote ab 3,60 m schon die CE-Zertifizierung C, was küstennahe Gewässer mit bis zu 6 Windstärken bedeutet. Sollte man aber nicht ausreizen, auch hier muss man viel Erfahrung haben, um bei so einem Wetter heil nach Hause zu kommen.

Mit Norwegen kann ich THD nur zustimmen, Finger weg vom Schlauchboot. Der Atlantik ist ganz was anderes als die Ostsee, die auch schon nicht zu unterschätzen ist, wie die vielen Toten jedes Jahr beweisen. Für Norwegen ist aber aufgrund der Tidenströmungen, der oft heftigen Windverhältnisse auch in Fjorden (die wirken oft wie ein Windverstärker) und den teilweise spitzen Felsen dicht unter der Oberfläche ein Schlauchi nicht anzuraten. Da müsste dann schon ein richtiges Offshore-Teil her, aber das ist dann, wie THD auch schon gesagt hat, so teuer wie ein Mitteklassewagen.

Viel Spass beim Aussuchen #h


----------



## sundeule (14. November 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot-Einsteiger*

Schlauchboote sind ein verführerischer Traum davon beweglich zu sein und dabei doch etwas Sicheres unter dem Hintern zu haben.
Ich habe mittlerweile mein Zweites und muss sagen, dass man immer Kompromisse eingeht.
Mein erster Schlauch hatte knapp 3 m und einen 5 PS Zweitakter - das war top für die Beweglichkeit, jedoch irgendwann deutlich zu klein und zu unsicher für die Ostsee.
Inzwischen ist mein zweiter Schlauch am Start und der ist 3,60 m lang und hat einen 15er Quirl am Heck. Jetzt bin ich schneller unterwegs, kann sicher stehend angeln und habe ausreichend Kraftreserven für heikle Situationen. Allerdings wiegt das Boot nun 60kg und der Motor(Viertakter) auch fast einen Zentner. Damit geht allein fast nix. Ich angele seitdem mehr mit anderen Mitstreitern und das ist schön.
Inzwischen liegt der Schlauch auf einem PKW-Anhänger und ist damit auch schnell zu wassern. 
Bei aller Mobilität wächst allerdings so langsam der Wunsch nach einer festen Schwimmhilfe. An einem Gewässer einfach einsteigen und losbrummen ist vielleicht mehr Mobilität, als mit einigem Organisationsaufwand mehrere Gewässer befischen zu können.


----------



## Andre 1965 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot-Einsteiger*

Schönen Dank an alle die sich für mich die Zeit genommen haben!

Werde mich wohl erstmal im Jan. auf der Boot umschauen,um mir einen besseren Eindruck
über Größe und Gewicht zu verschaffen.

Dann kann ich mich immer noch nach einem günstigen Gebrauchtem umsehen.


Mfg  Andre  

und Petri


----------



## Jan77 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot-Einsteiger*

Also ich fahre ein Bombard Tropik mit Holzboden 3,20meter mit 10Ps zweitakter.
Das Boot passt zerlegt in einen Golf III, und kann von mir allein zusammengebaut und gewassert werden. Es wiegt ohne Motor etwa 37kg, der motor etwa 39kg. 

Zum Wassern gehe ich mit der  Wathose ins Wasser und steige dann ins Boot. Klappt wunderbar.


----------



## prinzi-butt (17. November 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot-Einsteiger*

moin,
mein schlauchboot ist ca. 3,50 m lang und mit 15 ps bestückt
es wiegt ca. 60 kg und motor weiss ich nicht denke ähnlich
das boot hat einen holzboden und ist recht schnell aufgebaut. kompl. ca. 1/2 std.
transportiere immer in meinem kombi.
am heck habe ich 2 klappräder und für den aufgebauten transport zum wasser hab ich mit eine halterung gebaut, die ich einfach nur in die anhängerkupplung einstecke.
damit kann ich überall wässern und mit watstiefeln kann man immer ins boot kommen.
leichter und besser gehts natürlich, wenn ne 2. person dabei ist.
war damit schon vor fehmarn, langeland, norwegen, mittelmeer und vielen binnengewässern. kappeln sowieso jedes jahr.
bin begeistert vom boot und habe ein absolut sicheres gefühl
gruss


----------



## steveweb (18. November 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot-Einsteiger*

Also ich habe ein 3,10 Meter Schlauchboot (Mit Holzboden) und ein 4 Meter (Mit Aluboden).
Wie eigentlich schon von den anderen Bordies geschrieben kann man das leichte 3,10 Meter Schlauchboot ohne Prob. alleine in das Wasser bringen. (50 KG & ca. 30 KG Motor)
Zuerst kommt das Boot ins Wasser und dann der Motor dran.

Beim 4 Meter Boot sieht das schon etwas anders aus. Es geht nur mit 2 Pers. bzw. wenn mal das Boot mit dem Trailer in das Wasser bringen kann, sollte es auch mit einer Person gehen. Deshalb habe ich mir einen Trailer bestellt.

Das 4 Meter Boot hat ein Gesamtgewicht von ca. 150 KG incl. Quirl.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal schauen, ob du wirklich viel am Meer bist.
Ich z.B. bin noch nie mit eigenem Boot am Meer gewesen. (400 KM Anreise)
Ich leihe mir einfach eins oder fahre mit einem Kutter raus.
Wenn ich oft auf dem Meer fahren würde, wäre wohl ein ca. 5 Meter Schlauchboot mit entsprechendem Quirl eine sichere Wahl.

Für Main und Lahn usw. ist das 4 Meter Boot gedacht und das 3 Meter für die Lahn.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Todd (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot-Einsteiger*

Hallo Andre,
wollte mal hören,ob Du inzwischen fündig geworden bist (gebraucht oder neu) ?
Da ich keinen Motorbootführerschein habe,kommt für mich nur ein 5PS Quirl in Frage. Ich hab es nicht weit zur Ostseeküste (Lübecker Bucht und Fehmarn) und wollte mal in die Runde fragen,ob diese Motorisierung überhaupt sinnvoll ist oder nicht ausreichend. Kann man an so einem Schlauchboot auch Rutenhalter anbringen (wo gibt es sowas) ? Hat jemand von Euch Langzeiterfahrung mit einem Schlauchboot (ca.3-4m Länge) mit 5PS Motor? Wie oft kann man denn mit diesem Equipment im Jahr (beschränkt auf die Wochenenden) so rausfahren? Denn das Wetter läßt es ja leider nicht immer zu.

Ich hoffe nicht,daß die vielen Fragen Euch abschrecken und wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und Petri Heil !

Grüße,Thorsten


----------



## petipet (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot-Einsteiger*

Hallo Andre,

ich hatte drei Schlauchboote. Mein letztes war ein Pischel 3,60 SUB - 15PS u. 3PS. Die deutsche Bootswerft Pischel in Köln-Porz/Lind baut sehr gut verararbeitete Boote, die aber auch schweinemäßig teuer sind. Mein Boot hatte einen stark aufgekimmten Rumpf und einen schweren Holzkiel, damit hatte das Bötchen für ein Schlauchi sehr kursstabile Fahreigenschaften und ich fühlte mich bis 4/5 Bft. auf der Ostsee, Lille-Belt u. Limfjord sehr sicher. Es war naturgemäß aber auch sehr schwer. Wassern über seperate Slipräder auf weichem Boden war Knochenarbeit. Gut verarbeitete Schlauchboote bieten exelente Sicherheit, aber gegenüber Festbooten (GFK) auch ne Menge Nachteile. Deutlich geringeres Platzangebot im Bootsinneren, Stauraum, Windanfälligkeit, Rutenhalter.
Mein nächstes Boot ist ein GFK-Boot, da ich bei Schlauchbooten 3,60 Meter Länge als Untergrenze sehe, um auf der Ostsee zu fischen. (Sicherheit u. Platzangebot) Damit sind aber auch viele Vorteile eines Schlauchbootes dahingeschmolzen: Gewicht und Transport. Und über 3,60 Meter läßt sich meiner Meinung nach ein Boot, ob Fest- o. Schlauch, nur noch trailern. 
Ganz für mich persönlich fängt der Bootsspaß bei min. 5 Meter Länge u. min. 40 PS an.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot-Einsteiger*

Ich habe mir in diesen Sommer ein Schlauchboot Quicksilver 310 EAD mit 5 PS 4Takt Motor von Mercury gekauft. Für die Länge 310 habe ich mich bewußt entschieden, weil aich ich das Boot alleine ohne großen Kraftaufwand überall einsetzen möchte. Der 4Takt-Motor ist zum Schleppen den 2Taktern überlegen.
Das Boot hat gegenüber andern Booten in der Größe (also 310 cm) 2 Holzsitzbänke (sichere Sitzposition, Vorteil beim Durchladen von Kescher, Ruten und Unterbringen von Angeltasche, Eimer usw) und einen Luftboden mit V-Kiel(Airtec also Hochdruckboden) (Vorteil: geringeres Packmaß, enormer Gewichtsvorteil, leichterer Aufbau) und feste Ruderverankerungen. 
Zu zweit kommst du mit dem Boot problemlos in's Gleiten.Ich habe das Boot in diesem Sommer 5 Wochen lang sehr intensiv zum Angeln an Schwedischen Seen mir allen ihren Tücken (unerwartetete Steine/Felsen unter Wasseroberfläche, Wetterumschwünge mit starkem Wind und höheren Wellen usw.) eingesetzt und kann es nach bisheriger Erfahrung uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------

